# Project New Sky



## ZockerCompanion (9. September 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Neugierigen gibt es eine neue Closed Beta.

Das besondere: fast alles über das Spiel liegt unter NDA. Das heißt, es darf nix preisgegeben und gezeigt werden.

Es gibt noch kein richtigen Namen für das F2P MMO und hat den vorläufigen Titel: "Project New Sky".

Und das waren schon alle Information zu dem Spiel, die preisgegeben werden.
Weder Entwickler, Engine noch Genre sind offiziell bekannt.

Wer will kann sich hier einen Beta-Key schnappen und sich überraschen lassen: https://eu.alienwarearena.com/giveaways/project-new-sky-closed-beta-key-giveaway

Wollte zwar ne News drüber schreiben, wusste aber dank NDA nicht was ich für ein Hauptthema wählen sollte 

P.S.: Wer googelt findet natürlich schon Infos, aber dann ist ja der ganze Spaß weg


----------

